# Macanudo Maduro Ascot Cigar Review - Good taste.... BUT



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I loved the flavors of this, my first Maduro, but that's where it ends for me, the wrapper came apart close to the end, and to me that's a real bum...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Maduro Ascot Cigar Review - Good taste.... BUT


----------

